
Two Companies Hooked Customers on Products They Rarely Use (2016) - wcchandler
https://medium.com/behavior-design/how-two-companies-hooked-customers-on-products-they-rarely-use-6bdfcb554c41
======
wcchandler
I’ve seen some anti-Reddit posts on the front page over the past month. It’s
nice understanding the purpose of HN and Reddit and how HN - in all likelihood
- will never go the route of Reddit.

